# Pregnant cat turning nasty towards other cat



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

amber is 7 weeks pregnant she has just started going for my other cat if she goes near her, is this normal?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

yes, very normal


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

do i need to keep the other cat out the way now, she seems to be a bit fed up and wants to be out all the time. will she be ok with the kittens?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree, very normal. You'll just have to live with it I'm afraid. Things will calm down quickly once she has the kittens, as long as they don't have a really serious argument now. If it's just growling and hissing I'm sure you will be OK.

Liz


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

It is really down to nature, she is clearing out any competition and threats in the household prior to having her kittens, she is putting everyone in place away from her and her kittens before they are even born. Other cats could eat her kittens or cause fights which could also harm them, she is asserting herself in the hierarchy and staking out her territory, to make sure everyone knows it.


----------

